
How do I delete posts and account in HackerNews? - kunjaan
How do I delete my old submissions?<p>How do I delete my account?
======
sorbus
You email PG and ask him politely to delete them (there's no way to do so
built into HN - though comments/submissions can be deleted or modified for an
hour after being posted). However, I've never heard how well that works. Given
that someone asks the question fairly frequently, and I've never seen someone
complain about PG refusing to delete their account, I would guess that it
works fairly well, though.

~~~
cskau
Interestingly I requested this very account deleted* a long time ago but never
get any answer back nor, as should be evident, had my account deleted.

I don't know if it actually works, or I just got unlucky and/or did something
wrong.

~~~
kunjaan
What is his email id?

------
meadhikari
A previous Ask HN:, regarding deleting the account.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2088545>

------
maxharris
I just read some of your old comments, and I understand why you want to do
this.

~~~
kunjaan
You seem to be pretty jobless.

~~~
maxharris
Actually, this is true! I'm graduating in a week, and I don't have a job lined
up.

At any rate, I shouldn't be (indeed I'm not) offended by something that's
true. I think this point applies generally, i.e., more broadly than just me.

